# R.I.P. Nemo



## Jessa24 (Dec 1, 2012)

I had a wonderful and beautiful blue regular tail male betta. Thursday evening I cleaned his tank as I usually do. When I put him back in he began to act funny. Friday morning I checked on him and he had died. I don't know what happened. I had him for two years and I loved him so much I cried when I found him dead. I told my son he went to "fish heaven". May Nemo rest in peace. He made me fall in love with bettas.


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Rest in peace little Nemo! He is now swimming under the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

So sorry


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

RIP Nemo.  I think he died of old age. You must have taken great care of him for Nemo to live that long!


----------

